# Interest Check - Avian Fursuit Gloves



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 14, 2016)

This is a pair of crow/raven gloves I made from recycled materials, including an old skirt and faux leather boots -I am not particularly interested in selling this pair as they are rough, very much a prototype and also made to fit my rather small hands, but I would be willing to make them to order. They wouldn't have to be crow either. I could replicate just about any bird you wanted. 

I have searched and it seems difficult to find avian gloves with this sort of texture and dimension, as many people opt to simple paint scales and add claws to spandex. There is nothing wrong with this, but I wanted something a little more realistic, so here they are. The claws are actually extensions to the ends of the gloves with hollowed spaces for the fingertips. This was done to better replicate the particular anatomy of a raven's foot. The smaller scales were made using fabric paint and the larger (faux leather) scales were affixed with glue. I have not added feathers to these but I would gladly add them to gloves made in the future.

About using them: I have decent dexterity in these, even with the extensions. There isn't any handling of very small objects that require precision (for example, I tried writing with a pen -no), but it's easy enough to do other tasks. They are not uncomfortable either. 














In any case, I'd just like to know if people are interested - they would probably be in the $200 range, particularly with feathers. Leave a comment and let me know what you think!

(I think I posted this in the wrong thread so I am trying here as well)


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

very nice and realistic! I would buy!


----------



## TowlesTiffany (Aug 22, 2016)

These look amazing! I'd put an order in right now if I could! If you let me know if/when you decide to open commissions for these, I'll be there!

 They look positively wonderful, and I could see this also being an answer to reptilian gloves as well. The texture and detail is unreal!


----------



## Inzoreno (Aug 22, 2016)

If you would be able to replicate the feathered talons of an owl, it would be an absolute buy, they look fantastic.


----------



## Kizith (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry for reviving a necro thread here, but are you still working on these? I am considering a partial for my magpie sona, and these are ABSOLUTELY the most realistic avian gloves I've seen! I would love to commission them from you if you are still interested in making them!


----------

